# Laptop keeps switching between plugged in and battery power



## KingK77 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi.
When gaming. on a Gigabyte P55k 670m Nvidia. I keep getting lags. The screen brightness fluctuates. I then checked the battery icon and opened the windows mobility center widget. When gaming in a window. I can literally see it swapping from plugged in to battery at any % between 0 -100% That when the lags happen.
I disabled the windows battery device in devices menu. It worked for the screen brightness but not the lag. Even on low graphics it does the same. I think this laptop is either faulty or it is a software issue, I dont know.
Please help.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Try removing the battery and running it strictly on the ac adapter. If it still dies out, then you know the charger's bad.


----------



## KingK77 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks. I will try it. By charger, do you mean the cable or something on the motherboard?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

No you stated above that you have a laptop computer.

Unplug the battery from the laptop and then plug in the charger and power on the laptop.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

KingK77 said:


> By charger, do you mean the cable or something on the motherboard?


Could be either of those, but much more likely the "brick" (that converts AC to DC).


----------

